# D* Loyal Customers Anniversary Gifts



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

I emailed D* About the Loyal Customers Program Anniversary gifts here is their reply.

Thank you for writing to ask about our Loyalty Anniversary gifts.

At this time, we no longer offer our Loyalty Program gifts. We endeavor to show our appreciation to long time customers and we want you to be updated regarding our promotions. While DIRECTV offers are available for a limited time and change frequently, our best programming and equipment offers are usually found online. By registering at http://directv.com and signing up for email alerts, you will also find out about any special deals as they become available. Just go to http://directv.com/register to sign up.

We are glad you are one of our loyal customers, We thank you for your continued support!

Sincerely,

Camille A. - 
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Won't be missed here. I never received one that worth a darn anyhow.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Will miss them, kinda figured they were ditched since I didn't receive one this time around. Sometimes they were good, other times, never used them, like the Game Channel one. 

I also noticed their "specials" have gotton tougher to get since they announced their bottom line problems.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

All good things come to a end.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> All good things come to a end.


I am kind of glad they ended it. They never really gave anything of any use so all it was was fodder for a lot of *****ing.


----------



## ericmylad (Feb 9, 2009)

I logged into my account, clicked on my profile and in the my e-mail preferences section there is still a check box for "Loyal Viewer" which is described as : Anniversary gift notices for you, our loyal customer.

We all know how some emails from Directv are canned & incorrect. Maybe the OP's was too?


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

It is now my anniversary date and I haven't seen anything about a loyalty gift like I used to.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Won't be missed here either. They always give me 3 months of Showtime but Showtime is already part of my package so they are giving me nothing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

alnielsen said:


> It is now my anniversary date and I haven't seen anything about a loyalty gift like I used to.


Because "At this time, we no longer offer our Loyalty Program gifts".


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

You can thank all the people that try to squeeze and demand EVERY single free piece of equipment and programming that they can out of the company. A well is only so deep


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

my was this Month so i guess it might been costing them alot to provide free 3 months of showtimes channels to every subscribers.each year.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Dang, that means on my anniversary I won't get a free game lounge trial...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Dang, that means on my anniversary I won't get a free game lounge trial...


+1


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

My Month was March at that time my offer online was a HDDVR $99 HD Receiver $49 , SD DVR or SD receiver Free.

When April came around everything went back to regular price. That is a much better offer than free PPV movies that were always billed but never ever credited


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

They always gave me 3 months of some sports pack. One year, I told them I didn't watch sports, they gave me a small credit for 3 months, next couple years same 'gift' but when I told them I didn't watch sports, their answer was "well, maybe you can find something there you might like"


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

wahooq said:


> You can thank all the people that try to squeeze and demand EVERY single free piece of equipment and programming that they can out of the company. A well is only so deep


Oh spare me the sympathy for Directv. Take a look at their latest financial reports. They are not exactly going broke. The question that needs to be asked, like in the Wall Street movie: How many yachts can the Directv BODs water ski behind? Directv has a big problem right now. Someone at corporate has made the decision that their long term customers are no longer valuable. They fall all over the new $30 a month customers and tell the 12 year plus customers that they could care less if we leave and I am a $150+ a month customer. Short sited for quick gains while losing long term profits. I predict this new policy will come back to bite them. As I explained to the CSR I was fighting with trying to get a HR34 at a reasonable price: Do they really think a new customer with basic equipment is as likely to generate as much profit for them than if they put a 5 tuner DVR in the hands of a long term customer? Now just which customer do they think is likely to order the larger programing package and order the most movies?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm gonna miss the 1 month of free sports pack for 3 months because they never tell me that I have it until the end of the second month.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

NR4P said:


> I'm gonna miss the 1 month of free sports pack for 3 months because they never tell me that I have it until the end of the second month.


This has happened to me as well.
So much for signing up to be notified.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since I have never received one, I won't miss it.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been with DirecTv since 2004 and have never received a Loyal/Anniversary gift.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

no sympathy...just sayin.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those who may have gotten such "gifts" in the past...congrats.

Despite being a customer since 1998...never got one...nor did I expect one. I do know that what services people paid for had some impact on how they doled those out in the past...so not everyone was eligible. Perhaps they decided to discontinue this practice from a cost-cutting perspective...not sure.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> For those who may have gotten such "gifts" in the past...congrats.
> 
> Despite being a customer since 1998...never got one...nor did I expect one. I do know that what services people paid for had some impact on how they doled those out in the past...so not everyone was eligible. Perhaps they decided to discontinue this practice from a cost-cutting perspective...not sure.


Perhaps you got some and we're never notified? They gave me Showtime once and I told them to remove it. I didn't trust them to do so when the free time ended. I think I got a ppv movie once too but didn't use it because of the trust factor again.


----------



## monyking (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah the last time I we got an reward was having 3 months...or 4 months of Game lounge and played like 2 or 3 times. Took forever to load and some games weren't even available. oh well, not gonna miss it at all.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Since I have never received one, I won't miss it.


 +1 ..... ~8 years and nada.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

One year, I got $10/month off of my bill for 16 months. Every other year, I got a free pay-per-view SD movie. 

I got the feeling that the free movies came in years where I was getting other billing discounts, and the $10/month off the bill for 16 months came in a year where I was not getting other discounts.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

I remember one time getting three months of Showtime, and not finding out about it until about two weeks were left! And that was because I was just surfing through the premiums at random one evening. I never read my statements, just check the bottom line. Once I was offered three PPV movies, but have not EVER bought a PPV in 17 1/2 years...didn't bother. Losing the Anniversary Gift is no big deal.


----------



## scubasteve (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems the anniversary gifts are still there but advertised. In one of my many recent discussions with D csrs, the as the call was wrapping up the agent tells me I qualify for %5.00 off per month for the next 90 days. Said it was for being a loyal customer

I turned her down - none of my freebee's have ever gone well and $15.00 isnt worth any aggravation.

-s


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

scubasteve said:


> Seems the anniversary gifts are still there but advertised. In one of my many recent discussions with D csrs, the as the call was wrapping up the agent tells me I qualify for %5.00 off per month for the next 90 days. Said it was for being a loyal customer
> 
> I turned her down - none of my freebee's have ever gone well and $15.00 isnt worth any aggravation.
> 
> -s


Can you please explain why your freebies didn't go well?


----------



## scubasteve (Oct 6, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Can you please explain why your freebies didn't go well?


Sure - i had my account setup so that no one in my home could accidentally order a ppv movie by mistake. That was set up with no problem.

A few years back I was offered some free ppv movies - you would order them, pay for them and then receive a credit. The opportunity for D was to re-enable my ability to order ppv so I could use the freebee's. Never found the right person - it was ironic, they were trying to make me feel like a loyal customer but only alienated me. I had them remove me from all mailings/email of any sort except for billings. I didn't want any more loyal customer anything at that point. They did as I asked and I never received another note. That was about the time their marketing department didn't get the memo that my address had service. I was shredding offers for new service every week. Those stopped as well.

To D's credit the CSR's have improved a great deal in the past few years. They are hiring better associates. Even though I have had a rough go with them these past 2 weeks - every agent I talked with was very sincere in their attempts to resolve my problems.

She wasn't surprised that I said no to the offer and mentioned that I wasn't the first to say no thank you. That comment took me by surprise

Cheers

-s


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

macfan601 said:


> They fall all over the new $30 a month customers and tell the 12 year plus customers that they could care less if we leave and I am a $150+ a month customer. Short sited for quick gains while losing long term profits. I predict this new policy will come back to bite them.


Actually, it appears they really DO care about the 12 year plus customer, because I am one of them.

I called in earlier to complain (once again) about that infuriating $2 "regional sports fee" hoping to get it removed as I have the past two billing periods since I hate sports and couldn't care less about two crappy RSN channels.

First, I got an off-shore script reader who came up with very inventive lies about the "regional sports fee". The first one was "your state makes us charge the fee". Uh-huh. Then how come a friend who lives in the same state doesn't pay it? Oops. Next snow job: "DirecTV HAS to charge this fee because the RSN's charge us". OK, my friends have the SAME RSN's and live in the SAME state have the SAME package and it isn't on their bill! Oops.

Finally, it was "well we can't credit that amount any more".

OK, fine, what is my commitment date? (I already knew I had no commitment) "Oh, I'll have to transfer you to A SPECIALIST who can get that information for you" A specialist my foot-I got transferred to the retention department.

A cheery person then took my call and asked why I wanted to know my commitment date. I explained the "RSN fee" annoyance and he said he had a solution for me. "No, the Entertainment Package" isn't a solution" I told him "because my favorite channels aren't in it". Then I must have said the magic words. "I guess there's going to be a Hopper in my future".

EEK!!! "Wait just a moment" I was told. Then, I was glad I was sitting down. He told me he was going to give me SIX MONTHS FREE DVR SERVICE and $10 OFF MY PACKAGE PER MONTH FOR A YEAR!!! That's $168!!

I guess there ISN'T going to be a Hopper around here anytime soon....


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the type of experience I've had (luckily) so far. When I call I just straight up ask for retention. A few minutes and they take care of me.

I'm moving in a month, calling them back once it's within 30 days to set up some stuff. They said they've noted my account, to call back, and they'll take care of me.

Until they quit, I've got no reason to doubt them because they always have.



ThomasM said:


> Actually, it appears they really DO care about the 12 year plus customer, because I am one of them.
> 
> I called in earlier to complain (once again) about that infuriating $2 "regional sports fee" hoping to get it removed as I have the past two billing periods since I hate sports and couldn't care less about two crappy RSN channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Unfortunately for me, my anniversary lies outside of the months where any gift would be of use for me. They always offer me 3 months of a movie service or three months of the sports pack during the winter. The only sport I watch is baseball, so the only time I would want the sports pack is during the summer and only so I can watch the pre and post game shows for some of the other teams. And we hardly watch any movies so the movie channels are of no use for me as well. 

A couple of times I responded to them and they gave me $10 off my bill for 3 months. Saving $60 over a three month period is not all that big of a deal, but I do appreciate them giving me something when they do not have to give me anything.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

I just learned about this in another thread. Last year we got the last part of ST the best gift we had ever gotten! I should have seen the end of the "Loyal Customers Anniversary Gifts" coming right then, but I didn't


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I sub to the premier package so the only thing they can give me are PPV's, Game Lounge, or $ off. only ever got ppv's and game lounge... never used any of it so I won't miss the annaversary gift... and I have been a subscriber since 1994


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Fourteen years and they never notified me of an anniversary gift. So I guess I won't miss it.


----------



## rubocop (May 15, 2012)

loyalty is a two way street


----------



## rubocop (May 15, 2012)

Don't expect anything


----------



## rubocop (May 15, 2012)

???


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

The first year of the loyalty program I got a year of starz. Next year was 3 months of starz. After that, was ppv movies, sports pak, or game lounge (none of which I use). Last November (anniversary date) Nothing.


----------



## heidic (Apr 21, 2009)

Very interesting, *bjdotson*. That was my exact experience, and my anniversary date is also in November. I actually sent them an email this year asking if the program was still in effect, and got a reply stating that it is, but is currently only being offered to select customers. It seems some of us just don't fit the criteria anymore, whatever they may be.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

Reading this I started wondering just what my directv bill is and went to the web site and found that they charge my credit card about two/thirds of what the charges are. Every time I call them about something the last being Monday about get or changing my programing to get something I wanted to see the service rep comes up with something like I see you are eligible for this or that, this last time being five bucks a month off of hbo and showtime. 3 months ago I was looking into adding another DVR for next years super bowl party and found that they were giving me a free one plus install. When the installer shows up, looks at what I wanted to do called his boss and then puts on that back garage that we have a new SWM set up and and takes the dvr out of the home theater after setting it up to use the SWM puts the new DVR in the there and the older one out in back and then I a plugged a cat6 into it and that added it to the MRV. free
There is no panel on it yet and I set it to record through directs web site. I doing OK with them and could care less about a Loyal/Anniversary gifts after 14 years. Every time I turn around they give me something. That free DVR does coast 6 bucks a month for something the other three DVR can do but my planes are made.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Phil17108 said:


> Reading this I started wondering just what my directv bill is and went to the web site and found that they charge my credit card about two/thirds of what the charges are. Every time I call them about something the last being Monday about get or changing my programing to get something I wanted to see the service rep comes up with something like I see you are eligible for this or that, this last time being five bucks a month off of hbo and showtime. 3 months ago I was looking into adding another DVR for next years super bowl party and found that they were giving me a free one plus install. When the installer shows up, looks at what I wanted to do called his boss and then puts on that back garage that we have a new SWM set up and and takes the dvr out of the home theater after setting it up to use the SWM puts the new DVR in the there and the older one out in back and then I a plugged a cat6 into it and that added it to the MRV. free
> There is no panel on it yet and I set it to record through directs web site. I doing OK with them and could care less about a Loyal/Anniversary gifts after 14 years. Every time I turn around they give me something. That free DVR does coast 6 bucks a month for something the other three DVR can do but my planes are made.


You must be living right. I got the Loyal Customers Anniversary Gifts most of what was worthless until last year, but I have never had D* just tell me that I am eligible for anything!


----------



## HURBO (Sep 4, 2007)

On 5/20/12 recieved a call from Direct Tv and was told that being a loyal customer enabled me to recieve 3 months of MLB Extra and 3 months of HBO/Max/Showtime. Wife told me, thought it was a joke two hrs later I had the channels


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Of course I will admit that my problem could be I have so much of what D* carries there isn't much for them to give me!


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

Just notice on my account overview page a "Loyal Customer Offer" of a free HD DVR. 

Unfortunately, I don't need another one at the moment.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

rainydave said:


> Just notice on my account overview page a "Loyal Customer Offer" of a free HD DVR.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't need another one at the moment.


We have never had anything like that on our account overview page. Must be nice that at least they were trying to offer an "old" customer something!


----------

